# help.



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Look it up in Froogle or Google...and are you getting the bindings because they match the board? Or for how they ride?...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

i did look it up on google.... there is nowhere that is selling them.. and i never rode the bindings so im getting them cause they match and hoprefully i like them..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

spaz81590 said:


> i did look it up on google.... there is nowhere that is selling them.. and i never rode the bindings so im getting them cause they match and hoprefully i like them..


That is the worst reason in the world to get the bindings. I haven't ridden any flux bindings, but I can say almost without a doubt that the Unions are superior...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

spaz81590 said:


> i would love to have the flux emblem tetris bindings cause they r sooo sick lol...


American consumerism at its best .... get things because they look cool ... its like a kid in a candy store
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

